# Dometic fridge recall - fire hazard.



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Today I went to the local Dometic engineer to see about my fridge not lighting on gas after having been on 12v - and wouldn't you know it, it lit for him 1st time after having been on 12v for the journey! 

However, I'm glad I went because he said there was a recall on these fridge/freezers, manufactured back to 2005. In fact, he just had a Trigano Tribute in that morning with a burnt out fridge - the 2 vents had obvious fire-damage and the external side and roof of the van were also damaged - and it was only 3 months old! Apparently the fridge requires further support or there is a risk of fire. I hope the owners of the Tribute weren't in the van when this happened.

I checked on this site and there is mention, as far back as December 2007, of a Dometic recall - so why had I heard nothing when I bought my van in March of this year? Obviously the Tribute owner hadn't known either. Don't they alert the dealers to this sort of thing - very dangerous I would have thought.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I contacted Dometic to find out if my Tower Unit was subject to a recall. I was told there were two recalls on it and I had to supply them with the details on rating plate. They said they would have to contact Germany to see if iyt was required. This was two weeks ago and so far...nothing!


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Fridge Fire Danger*

I have seen two motorhomes in the last week with burnt out fridge vents.
One on the side of the road - and the other in the storage yard at Johns Cross Motorhomes.

I have been trying for a week to contact Dometic as i think our fridge may need recall work even though the van is a 2008 model.

Does anyone have a phone number other than the 0844 one - this went unanswered today - i will try again tomorrow - and post any info i can get.

You would think that Dometic would post a complete list of possible faulty units on there website - but i cannot even see the problem mentioned

If you are unsure if your fridge needs recall work - check it out asap.

Happy Travels


----------



## 103290 (Mar 6, 2007)

Our fridge has started smelling and we've had to stop using it!!!!!

It works on 12v and 240v though.

We have a Trigano Tribute 2005.

I'm trying to find out if it needs to be recalled, BUT I can't get through to Dometic.

This number is correct - BUT THEY JUST DON'T ANSWER IT!!!!
0844 626 0130


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

JWW.



> Today I went to the local Dometic engineer to see about my fridge not lighting on gas after having been on 12v - and wouldn't you know it, it lit for him 1st time after having been on 12v for the journey!


Are you aware that there's a built in time delay of approx 15 minutes that will not allow the fridge to run on gas after being on 12 V ?

Do a search of the archives for more info on the recall & the affected models. The recall involves adding more support to the coils in the void space at the rear of the fridge. The coils were coming adrift & fracturing the gas pipe 8O

I've had mine done, it only takes 10 minutes.

D.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Dometic Fridge Recall*

Here are the relevant details to enable you to check if your fridge needs to be modified.

This is the procedure to check if your fridge is affected;

FREEPHONE 00800 366 38 420 (Based in Germany but a FREE call)

Have the Model number, Product Code, Serial Number, Registration Number & Vehicle Chassis Number.

The customer service agent will confirm if you need to have the fridge checked / modified

Cheers

Hymie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Good info Hymie
Thanks


----------

